# The Orchid Ark in Thailand



## Dokmai Garden (Apr 9, 2011)

Dear friends, If you wish to know what we grow at Dokmai Garden in Chiang Mai (northern Thailand), simply download our plant list (PDF): www.dokmaigarden.co.th

We have been promised an orchid donation of another 150 species so the collection is boosting.

If you wish to know what the Orchid Ark is, simply check here: www.dokmaigarden.co.th/orchidark.php

Cheers, Eric Danell and Ketsanee Seehamongkol


----------



## Candace (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Dido (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello and welcome from germany


----------



## Shiva (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy to have you join the forum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome, and good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 10, 2011)

Welcome to ST  Sounds like an interesting place to visit.. I've had a quick browse through the catalog but there are no orchids for sale, only tropical bushes, climbers and other ornamentals..


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 10, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Welcome to ST  Sounds like an interesting place to visit.. I've had a quick browse through the catalog but there are no orchids for sale, only tropical bushes, climbers and other ornamentals..



Just my thoughts!!!!

Welcome and good luck!!!! Jean


----------



## Dokmai Garden (Apr 10, 2011)

*There are two different lists!*



paphioboy said:


> Welcome to ST  Sounds like an interesting place to visit.. I've had a quick browse through the catalog but there are no orchids for sale, only tropical bushes, climbers and other ornamentals..



Dear Paphioboy, I think you got the sales list, which does not contain orchids. Our list of species on display encompass nearly 1000 plant species, and about 130 orchid species. We are expecting a donation after the Thai New Year (mid April) adding another 150 species. Our prime aim is education and preservation, and to attract financial support we wish to avoid orchid trading.

Cheers, Eric, www.dokmaigarden.co.th


----------

